# Trick Or Treat



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

Okay, for all of you that are daring enough to actually dress up for all the Halloween parties, what are you going as? I think I am doing the naughty maid look this year.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Im not doing anything this year, but last year I went as a chick. I have pictures somewhere.

well.. we didnt go trick or treating but we did do some bad stuff.. try running from johnny law in a dress.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

IM GOIN AS A BIG c*ck LOL


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> IM GOIN AS A BIG c*ck LOL


 you dont have to do anything then! Good job!

haha jk


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thoroughbred said:


> IM GOIN AS A BIG c*ck LOL


 I probably wont be dressing up this year.....but Im going to NYC to party for the weekend. It is also my birthday!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I am going crazy this year for Halloween&#8230; I haven't had a good scare in a long time&#8230; So I am going ghost hunting in Michigan with a group of paranormal freaks&#8230; They are bringing some home-made ouija boards of tons of wild sh*t&#8230;.

Just maybe I can find something really scary and interesting this year&#8230; Something other than my Ex-girlfriend&#8230;.LOL&#8230;.

Hope I don't offend any religeous people, but I will be dressing up as an evil priest, inverted crusifix, and petagram... Just to ad spice to ghost hunting....

As for going as a dick, I do remember when I was in a band, and we played a Halloween gig&#8230; I dressed up as a flasher with spandex briefs and a 14 inch dildo sticking out&#8230; OMG&#8230; Was that a wild gig&#8230; I had a great time running though the crowd teasing the women with the dildo&#8230;.LOL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

isn't halloween & trick or treat for kids?

lol I stopped doing that aged about 12


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i stoped when i was 14 some ass gave me a ecstasy tablet with some sweets . f*cking scumbags but he get one hell of a trick lol he got smashed up by my old man lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Well I am going crazy this year for Halloween&#8230; I haven't had a good scare in a long time&#8230; So I am going ghost hunting in Michigan with a group of paranormal freaks&#8230; They are bringing some home-made ouija boards of tons of wild sh*t&#8230;.
> 
> Just maybe I can find something really scary and interesting this year&#8230; Something other than my Ex-girlfriend&#8230;.LOL&#8230;.
> 
> ...


 Be careful for what you wish for. IE: seeing ghosts and the sh*t that happens when it comes to the Ouija board. What you get, you may never get rid of.

Im not doing anything yet...Ill figure it out when that day comes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

For Halloween parties, I usually wear a black grim reaper outfit with a rubber skull mask with a big tongue hanging out. But last year everyone complained, "Waaaaa that's what you wear every year!" so now I have to find something else.

I really liked that mask because it has mirrors in the eye sockets and the actual eye-holes are concealed elsewhere on the mask. This way you can stare at girls' boobs and it appears you're looking in another direction.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> For Halloween parties, I usually wear a black grim reaper outfit with a rubber skull mask with a big tongue hanging out. But last year everyone complained, "Waaaaa that's what you wear every year!" so now I have to find something else.
> 
> I really liked that mask because it has mirrors in the eye sockets and the actual eye-holes are concealed elsewhere on the mask. This way you can stare at girls' boobs and it appears you're looking in another direction.


 What a perv!







But hey whatever floats your boat!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't think it is just for kids&#8230; I have been having costume drinking parties many years since the age 25&#8230;. Those that don't wear a costume get dressed up like a woman, and those that pass out first get the same treatment&#8230;. LOL&#8230; That is one of my favorite times of the year&#8230;.
OMG&#8230; The home made coffins in the house&#8230; The hanged man, the fake blood splattered all over the bathroom and shower&#8230;. Rock and FKN Roll&#8230; Long live the Halloween mascarade party&#8230;.
But like my previous posting, I will be ghost hunting this year&#8230;

Party-ON!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

englishman said:


> i stoped when i was 14 some ass gave me a ecstasy tablet with some sweets . f*cking scumbags but he get one hell of a trick lol he got smashed up by my old man lol :laugh:


 lol


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

If I do go out, I'd wear a glad bag with a bunch of dishwashing gloves stuck to it.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I am having a costume party at my house.

I am going to have my girlfrien make me a shirt with 2 collars, and I am going to somehow attach her manaquein head to my shoulder.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

me and my roommate (a girl) are dressing up like those rabbits on trigger happy tv... and we are going to "do it" like they do on the show ALL OVER PURDUE CAMPUS


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Forked_Tongue said:


> me and my roommate (a girl) are dressing up like those rabbits on trigger happy tv... and we are going to "do it" like they do on the show ALL OVER PURDUE CAMPUS


 we must see video footage.. the rabbits are by far the funniest sh*t on trigger happy tv!


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I liked when the grim reaper kept checking his watch next to the smoking lawyers.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

half J-lo and half Ben.

Bennifer.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i dont do nething, just cause mischeif wit the pOOOOlice









smashing pumpkins and what not...


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

englishman said:


> i stoped when i was 14 some ass gave me a ecstasy tablet with some sweets . f*cking scumbags but he get one hell of a trick lol he got smashed up by my old man lol :laugh:


 b b b bullshit


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> half J-lo and half Ben.
> 
> Bennifer.


 nice sig toolbag. Thats what you get for betting against Randy Moss. LOL


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Im not sure if I am going to dress up. I probably will end up dressing thought for my nephews!!


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I am dressing up as Shaft.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im gonna go as the scariest thing in the world 
a white rapper


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > half J-lo and half Ben.
> ...












wtf is a toolbag?









aren't the skins on a 3 game losing streak??


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Death in # said:


> im gonna go as the scariest thing in the world
> a white rapper


 your gonna be emjay?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hMMm i'm gonna be My Self heh like every year


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

[]


> QUOTE (englishman @ Oct 22 2003, 02:41 PM)


 bbb f*ck you perrogoma


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

sh*t, that was a low blow


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Me and my homie are gonna rent one of those motorcycle with a little side car and dress up as Batman and Robin.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > im gonna go as the scariest thing in the world
> ...


 lol


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

we dont do anything for haloween in the uk as innes said it is for kids over here (we have bonfire night for the grown ups).
i did get dressed up a couple of years ago when i was in LA and went to the big street party it was fantastic .
i was with my cousin and all her actor/actress friends and i was dressed up as a us airforceman.
i even met the bloke out of six feet under the one who played the daughters first boyfriend who did a runner from the cops we were at his girlfriends mums bar he one of my cousins friends and took us back there and was such a nice bloke.
it was a fantastic evening plus i also got pissed.
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Here in SF, we have the Castro ST Fair for Holloween. Millions of folks getting together to show off their costoms, drink, party, fight, vandalize..etc If I get to go, Ill def post pics for you guys


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Jags said:


> KingJeff said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 yea white rapper...real scary...considering the best rapper in the world right now it white...Eminem...
dont hate either cause emjay got skill and hes white and i beat em and im white


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > IM GOIN AS A BIG c*ck LOL
> ...


 Have yourself a GREAT time on your birthday there Xenon!!
I think I will go out as my mother in law.(If I can find enough pillows to stuff under my clothes







)
Later
Eric


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

mechanic said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


















thats so fucked up...better wathc out that she dont use ur computer one day and somehow get to this page..


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm going as a garbage bag..............a DEAD garbage bag!


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

im dressed for halloween everyday....as myself, i scare enough people :laugh:


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

yer we dont do it in the uk, last time i did was when i was 9... lol


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

LexiLin said:


> I think I am doing the naughty maid look this year.


 OOOO OO OOO OOO














*gets over excited* CAN I COME TO URS FOR HALLOWEEN!?!? lol


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> Here in SF, we have the Castro ST Fair for Holloween. Millions of folks getting together to show off their costoms, drink, party, fight, vandalize..etc If I get to go, Ill def post pics for you guys


 better!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> Me and my homie are gonna rent one of those motorcycle with a little side car and dress up as Batman and Robin.


 holy gayness batman


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Hope I don't offend any religeous people, but I will be dressing up as an evil priest, inverted crusifix, and petagram...


Ugh, uninformed people like you make me so pissed! A Pentagram/Pentacle is NOT an evil symbol. I wear one every day of my life and I would hardly consider myself evil. Why? Because I would consider myself to be a Pagan, and a Pentagram is a Pagan symbol for life (to put it mildly). The only reason why people think that way about that ancient symbol is because Christians deemed it so in an effort to stamp out the "Old Religion." Hollywood also played a large part. Please go do some real research on what is really "evil" before you make yourself look foolish.

Sorry for the rant guys...back to Samhain!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

last year I went as gilligan and my cousin as the skipper, we Rocked!! 
This year i'll be hmmm..... Shaggy, yeah shaggy, I have a small goatee and green shirt/brown pants, shaggy hair. I have it all. My dog's name is scooby also.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

traumatic said:


> My dog's name is scooby also.


 SWEET!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > For Halloween parties, I usually wear a black grim reaper outfit with a rubber skull mask with a big tongue hanging out. But last year everyone complained, "Waaaaa that's what you wear every year!" so now I have to find something else.
> ...


 I will e-mail you an invitation to the party.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Check out the costumes in this link. They are pretty good.

Halloween Costume Photos


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Bullsnake said:
> ...










This yr, Im gonna be ugly. I want to see how it feels to be other people.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > Hope I don't offend any religeous people, but I will be dressing up as an evil priest, inverted crusifix, and petagram...
> ...










you tell him draco 
but he probably meant an upside down pentagram
bafomet's symbol


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

> Dracofish&#8230;.Ugh, uninformed people like you make me so pissed! A Pentagram/Pentacle is NOT an evil symbol. I wear one every day of my life and I would hardly consider myself evil. Why? Because I would consider myself to be a Pagan, and a Pentagram is a Pagan symbol for life (to put it mildly). The only reason why people think that way about that ancient symbol is because Christians deemed it so in an effort to stamp out the "Old Religion."


Well maybe you should study&#8230; This is one topic I am expert @.... I have studied over 20 religions and ceremonial magick for over 20 years&#8230; It the single point is up it is a symbol of good&#8230; Basically look @ it as the trinity above the elements&#8230; It there are 2 points up to the top&#8230; Symbol of baphomet, or goats head&#8230; It perverts the divine symbol of the pentagram and makes it evil&#8230;. You are placing the 4 elements over divinity&#8230;. Research the kabala or golden dawn&#8230; You will even find the swastika was a divine symbol until the Nazis rotated&#8230;.If you know anything about the occult you would be wise not do scrutinize or classify anyone you don't know&#8230;.If you have ever heard of the Enochian system of Dr. John Dee, the Golden Dawn, .. You may have an idea of where my studies lie&#8230;. I have taught dozens of people yoga methods to induce astral-projections, and methods of purification to have successful evocation... The true occultist spends years learning the philosophy beind symbols before the begin to wear them... DO you even know what the tree of life is, or why the points for triagle on a pentagram... But then again thats the difference between high magick and low... The low magician is able to be more powerful in the 1st 2 year... but cause of learning to manipulate unknown energy, and utilize sybolism... Most low magicians never go beyond planetary magic... where as in time the high magician has full understanding, and is even able to harness and focus energy from beyond the crab nebulae!!!!

I good beginning would be what to you consider magick????

The correct deffinition is "The ability to cause change in comfomity with will, by methods not quite undersood by present day scientist."

Just thought I would drop a little knowledge on you...

Do you know the correct deffinition of angel both fallen and divine???
"They are forms of electromagnetic radiation with a consciousness"
That is why my major in college is physics... It is all very mathematical... Well the reall suff is.... You just be careful... If you know anything about the Dragon... His job is to decieve the whole world.... Please research before you make a mistake...
It kills me the most when I meet people in the occult and they know nothing about simultaneous equations, derivatives... if you know that then look to quantum physics, and then your eyes will open, and you will have a far greater understandein... The true magician doesn't follow a book.... The utilize everything around them with complete knowlege, or leave it alone...


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

plonker_from_mars said:


> LexiLin said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am doing the naughty maid look this year.:rasp:
> ...


 Umm...I don't think so...I am going to an annual invite-only Halloween party here in Sin City. But I am sure you will have fun being naughty and not so nice! BTW...nice avatar!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

As death in number put it... Please tell me Drago...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> > Dracofish&#8230;.Ugh, uninformed people like you make me so pissed! A Pentagram/Pentacle is NOT an evil symbol. I wear one every day of my life and I would hardly consider myself evil. Why? Because I would consider myself to be a Pagan, and a Pentagram is a Pagan symbol for life (to put it mildly). The only reason why people think that way about that ancient symbol is because Christians deemed it so in an effort to stamp out the "Old Religion."
> 
> 
> Well maybe you should study&#8230; This is one topic I am expert @.... I have studied over 20 religions and ceremonial magick for over 20 years&#8230; It the single point is up it is a symbol of good&#8230; Basically look @ it as the trinity above the elements&#8230; It there are 2 points up to the top&#8230; Symbol of baphomet, or goats head&#8230; It perverts the divine symbol of the pentagram and makes it evil&#8230;. You are placing the 4 elements over divinity&#8230;. Research the kabala or golden dawn&#8230; You will even find the swastika was a divine symbol until the Nazis rotated&#8230;.If you know anything about the occult you would be wise not do scrutinize or classify anyone you don't know&#8230;.If you have ever heard of the Enochian system of Dr. John Dee, the Golden Dawn, .. You may have an idea of where my studies lie&#8230;. I have taught dozens of people yoga methods to induce astral-projections, and methods of purification to have successful evocation... The true occultist spends years learning the philosophy beind symbols before the begin to wear them... DO you even know what the tree of life is, or why the points for triagle on a pentagram... But then again thats the difference between high magick and low... The low magician is able to be more powerful in the 1st 2 year... but cause of learning to manipulate unknown energy, and utilize sybolism... Most low magicians never go beyond planetary magic... where as in time the high magician has full understanding, and is even able to harness and focus energy from beyond the crab nebulae!!!!
> ...


 whoa.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

last year at my frat's halloween party i went wearing a giant foam cookie outfit with boxing gloves and put fake blood on my face, when people asked what i was I told them "I was one tough cookie!" (damn i am funny) This year if my girl wants to, I was thinking I could dress up like a catholic priest and she could dress like a chior boy.







get what i'm sayin??









Joe


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I don't want to ruin the tread... But for someone to call me uniformed about something I have studied and researched for 3/4 of my life... is a little insulting...I have never ridiculed a person for there beliefs or studies... as you see.. I prefer to state my opinion and knowledge, and we can compare ideas or debate, that is the key to discovery.... But I can't resist this one

You know what bothers me the most about occultist&#8230; and pagans&#8230;They do divination or Tarot readings and don't even know what the tree of life is&#8230; It is a fact that the paths of the sepheroth are identical to the major arcana&#8230;Then the next is when they reverse spells??? I once met a dark magician...He was very wise, but on the wrong path. I tried to redirect him. We talked and he disliked me to the point he cast hurtful spells against me&#8230; Did I send them back, or try to harm him??? No&#8230; Just focused the energy and directed it as far into the universe as I could&#8230; Even if a pagan doesn't believe in Christ&#8230;He was the worlds greatest adept&#8230; He taught not to return violence with hatred or violence&#8230;But to love&#8230;..He also taught that hum Everyone in the occult has heard of Aleister Crowley&#8230; Is the bible and Koran required readings for Neophytes in his organization... The O.T.O????

As for the pentacle and pentagram they are entirely different things&#8230;The pentacle is associated with the Sepheroth Malkuth, or the earth plane of existence&#8230;Notice some tarot decks have a pentacle suit&#8230; The pentagram is associated with all planes of existence and not primarily associated with earth&#8230;I must be constructed in the subconscious which relates to the astral plane with such intensity it flows into the material plane&#8230;Your tangible pentagram is just a reinforcement for the mind&#8230; Study and you will come to an agreement&#8230;You must begin with lucid dreaming and yoga art called paranayama&#8230; Or you will have no result, and you mind becomes the devils play ground&#8230; That is all I have to say

If you would like to discuss the farther Dracofish, Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

well im dressing up as an agen cuz me and some pals are goin out 2 smash up sum sh*t and throw sum eggs due to the fact that my frends bdays in on the 30 and were goin 2 the rangers game so we wont b able 2 go out on mischeif night so were gunna do it on halloween...then were goin up 2 the rich neigborhood to get the super king size candy bars and like anything else u can think of thn mayb a party


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Me and my homie are gonna rent one of those motorcycle with a little side car and dress up as Batman and Robin.


 that is the greatest thing i ever herd off im like pissing me pants HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't want to argue. I have to admit that I don't study as deeply as you put forth...I have only recently turned my back on Christianity. Anyways...go back and read your original statement about dressing up as an evil priest. Now, tell me if it doesn't sound bad. You should probably have clarified and I wouldn't have said anything to begin with.

You sound like a teacher in Theology. You kinda have to admit that the average person (in any religion or following) does not delve as deeply as you have described. You seem to be describing religion as having to be a mathematics scholar as well.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

*To Dracofish*

Well I didn't try to argue... Just being called ignorant, and needing to research kinda rattled my cage...The basics are all the same... I have taught tarot, other forms of divinantion, energy harnessing, evokation, and charging of crystals to many diversified religeons...

But there will come a time when mathmatics becomes critical... The more ancient religions have what is called gemetria.. This is where letters are assigned numeric values, and true incantations are created... The 1st 5 books of the bible, known as the Torah in hebrew is ... Belive it or not hidden magical squares all based off math...The more hebrew gematria is studied, the more an understandin of the works of Moses were performed...True occult studies is a never ending process.

The next possiblity is evocation... Even dealing with angels always test them... The devil and his minion are out to decieve.. They have been around longer than us people, and were at one time divine angels... They fool you, and portray an angels of divinity... There is great danger there... More horrifying than any horror movie you have ever seen... It manipulates the mind, and leads to many stages of obsession, insanity and death... To deal with these beings... Called Higher intellingences, you must increase you intelligence... You will never out wit or control them, but you will learn to bind them... This is all base off frequencies and mathematical keys hidden in ancient languages...All the great scolars studied the occult... The basis of the pythagorem therom is just the begining...Advanced math allows you to formulate the same obscure geometry they come from... Call the forth shut the door, and you better know how to confine them within a triangle... Then manipulatie the dimensional space to create a pain on them... Hebrew names of god of christ work well... You force them to give you true knowleged... and prepare the the next battle.. That's about were I am in the occult...All this lead to spiritual enligtenment...The farther you go the more dangerous it gets.....

I never thought my post would have lead in this direction, but I will help or gather knowlege for anyone interested in spritual enlightnenment...Then there will come I time when you may do like me... Kinda like Christ talks about being naked among wolves... The darkside must be studied... but only to have an understaning of the enemy... You must know how the enemy functions to banish him.... I may be dressing up really evil, but it is a dangerous fun, I can deal with... I will have my dagger and peronal wands... If we do find something evil, we will bind and tourure it... Kinda the opposite to most halloweens...

Shoot me an Email... I have hundreds of rare occult books in Acrobat format.. you may find them very interesting...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dude we have some scholars of alternate religion here!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Xenon said:


> dude we have some scholars of alternate religion here!


 Unfortunately I can only consider myself the 'genius' of Catholicism. I know next to nothing of what these people speak of.


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

so you need advanced math to bind and torture the demons that didn't exist (in the sensual sense at least) until you started learning advanced math to learn the secrets of the occult?

and im kind of disenchanted with alester crowley being related to Christ.


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

beans, you're into catholicism? im sort of getting into russian orthodox, but I just cant seem to get concerned about my ethical life









I'm reading into theosophism: Berdyaev, Shestov, the hinting of Dostoyevsky


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

beans, you're into catholicism? im sort of getting into russian orthodox, but I just cant seem to get concerned about my ethical life









I'm reading into theosophism: Berdyaev, Shestov, the hinting of Dostoyevsky


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

math hurts my head


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm the devil, and you can't tell me otherwise to change my mind


----------

